# Good places to photograph...?



## MasonBW (Nov 22, 2010)

I live down in the south(louisiana) and I was just wondering if any of you members live down around here and know where some good photography spots are, I live by a lake but its really nothing special and I really wanted to know if anyone knows of some really cool "secret spots" aha thanks guys!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 22, 2010)

And therein lies the talent of the true photographic artist - finding a great image in a mundane scene.  Go to that 'nothing special' lake and don't come home 'til you've found at least one really good image!


----------



## table1349 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Master Po:* Close your eyes. What do you hear?
*Young Caine:* I hear the water, I hear the birds.
*Po:* Do you hear your own heartbeat?
*Caine:* No.
*Po:* Do you hear the grasshopper which is at your feet?
*Caine:* Old man, how is it that you hear these things?
*Po:* Young man, how is it that you do not?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kung_Fu_(TV_series)#cite_note-3​


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yep 90% of my images are within a 1 mile radius from my apartment.
And cover many subjects and lighting and weather situations. And I still haven't covered but a fraction of the Possibilities. Stop Seeing as a pedestrian and start seeing like a photographer. I do like to get to different places to specifically capture that place. But it isn't a requirement for something to shoot. In my Book everything and everywhere is a Special & Sacred Place.
.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 23, 2010)

Go out without your camera and you will see loads to shoot


----------



## KmH (Nov 23, 2010)

Alright! Who the hell moved my EZ button.


----------



## KmH (Nov 23, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Go out without your camera and you will see loads to shoot


 LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## Infidel (Nov 23, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Go out without your camera and you will see loads to shoot



Quoted for truth.


----------



## MasonBW (Nov 24, 2010)

hahah alright guys, I just need to find some "wow" spots thats all


----------



## KmH (Nov 24, 2010)

MasonBW said:


> hahah alright guys, I just need to find some "wow" spots thats all


Learn how to use your tools and some artistic vision to make just ok spots, "wow" spots.

Kind of like when I make images using some blank sheets of sketching paper, and a speedlight: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/212545-richter-scale.html


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 24, 2010)

MasonBW said:


> hahah alright guys, I just need to find some "wow" spots thats all



I don't find Wow shots I see and create Wow shots. From shooting out my bedroom window. 
To walks around town and noticing what is going around me.




Rainy Day - PDX by orb9220, on Flickr




Red Blast by orb9220, on Flickr




Past Playing the Past by orb9220, on Flickr

I rarely have a Wow shot just sitting there. And have to look at a composition and try to see it past the obvious. Don't expect the Wow shot to come to you and present itself. 

You have to roll up the sleeves of your eyes and mind and find the unique all around you at a given moment. As simple as a drop of water hanging off a leaf and the world in reflection in it's face. 

To the complex patterns of Nature and Man made. It is all there Symmetry,Geometric,Repetition,Balance,Light, Shadows, Color and B&W to the shades of gray.

Yes you can find it and it does take work. But instead of starting to look on the outside expecting it come to you. Start with looking at the inside of you first. Get those creative juices a stir'in in your mind's eye first and you might be surprised.
.


----------



## MasonBW (Nov 25, 2010)

i understand I just need to get my photography skills better and keep on shooting! thanks guys!


----------



## Simeon5Ward (Dec 3, 2010)

I  am here to know that which is a best place to Photograph...can you give me any suggestion ... but i think our  country is full of amazing places to photograph. Each state has its  own characteristics making it a unique experience&#8230;The Best Places to Photograph (The B.P.T.P directory) is a place for you  to find information on the best places to take pictures around the  nation... If you have a favorite place to photograph that you believe others may  like too, please submit the place or  just drop us a line that other also know !!!!!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 3, 2010)

Lets see what makes for a Wow photograph?

Colour contrast
Shapes contrast
Texture
A story
A mystery
A slice of human interest
A different perspective
Dramatic lighting
Attractive face(s)
Surprise

It can be hard to find something to photograph when we see roads, buildings, people, objects Because all of those have been seen and photographed thousands of times before. But step outside of that reality and focus on shape, texture, contrast, color A world without predefined labels, a world without a defined purpose,  and you see something unique.

Last month, my club of about 150 members had a pictorial competition. Over 300 entries, with some stunning shots of far-away places and various combinations of the list above. The winner had two pictures in the top three. One was an image of pears on an arborite counter, the other was of some wine glasses with colored liquid. Both created in her basement. Both were exquisite in terms of colour, shape, contrast, balanced lighting, and the surprise factor. The lady who created these images is a senior, with limited mobility and an even more limited budget. She has a basic camera, a kit lens, two flashes, and a tripod. Plus a few props like a $0.99 piece of arborite, some foam board, some duct tape and a stunning ability to see extraordinary in what the rest of us see as mundane.

As has been said by many before (tirediron, grphonslair99, orb9220, gsgary, KmH, Infidel, and I am sure the list gets longer), to become better photographers, we first need to learn to SEE, beyond the cultural clichés we absorb and use. A very useful course/book is derived from Berry Edwards Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain see: http://www.learn-to-draw-right.com/betty-edwards.html which teaches five perceptual skills. These skills are just as important and relevant in the field of photography. One of the observations of this approach, is that we tend to see in terms of objects and labels, instead of the underlying elements, the spaces they occupy, and the relationships between them. By letting go of the labels, we become free to explore the underlying structure.

This is relevant to the OPs original question in that once you abandon seeing whats around you as familiar, you will discover a wealth of detail that you skimmed over because you thought you already knew it. Thats what the winner of the photo contest did. Thats what makes us notice when we see a WOW photograph.


----------

